# Leicester City FC



## SunnyJim (May 3, 2016)

I doubt this thread will gain much traction, but I thought a quick shout-out to Leicester City for winning the English Premier League was in order.

According to some, this is the greatest football upset in the history of the league. 20 teams in the EPL, Leicester were 5000 to 1 odds on winning at the start of the season.

Incredible scenes. Fair play to them.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 3, 2016)

elvis being found alive or aliens landing on earth where lesser odds than them winning the prem lol 

not such great news as a spurs fan, but fair play to them they diserved it.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 3, 2016)

Ye fair play to them, its amazing what the promise of a pizza will achieve. Leicester is still a shit hole, so are their prisons.


----------



## New Age United (May 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Ye fair play to them, its amazing what the promise of a pizza will achieve. Leicester is still a shit hole, so are their prisons.


Reddan what the fuck is up bro, how'd you make out with your family and shit?


----------



## reddan1981 (May 4, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Reddan what the fuck is up bro, how'd you make out with your family and shit?


It has been a long drawn out process but we are coming to the end of it. It had to go through a procedure called finding of fact. It was found to have no facts. My wives sister took the stand and threw a can of coke at the judge, lol mad bitch. Shes now living in a secure unit in Scotland. We have a final court date in june for the children. We are waiting on parent assessments to be written on us (Which should have been written already). Ive also got a court date in june for the cultivation and supply, which ive had to plead guilty to. I could write a whole lot more but ill leave it there, respects to you for remembering brother.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 16, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> elvis being found alive or aliens landing on earth where lesser odds than them winning the prem lol
> 
> not such great news as a spurs fan, but fair play to them they diserved it.


Massive bottle job yesterday! Commiserations.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 16, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Massive bottle job yesterday! Commiserations.


disgraceful carnt do much but hang my head in shame..... 

wouldn't have been quite so bad if any other team had finished 2nd but now our best prem league final position just feels like a total fail! oh well can but hope for next season....lol


----------



## vostok (May 16, 2016)

Russia is hot about this for the last week or so

the connection of the King and winning the cup is just too strong ..._*.weird*_


----------



## SunnyJim (May 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> disgraceful carnt do much but hang my head in shame.....
> 
> wouldn't have been quite so bad if any other team had finished 2nd but now our best prem league final position just feels like a total fail! oh well can but hope for next season....lol


For sure. Best Spurs side since Bale Modric VDV. Next season should be interesting.



vostok said:


> Russia is hot about this for the last week or so
> 
> the connection of the King and winning the cup is just too strong ..._*.weird*_


Very weird! Did you catch the parade around Leicester on TV the other day? Huge crowds. Total one-off season, so they should enjoy it.


----------



## Roobarb (May 17, 2016)

I bet Vardy's goal against Liverpool takes goal of the season. I think people are going to vote for it because of the season they've had.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 17, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I bet Vardy's goal against Liverpool takes goal of the season. I think people are going to vote for it because of the season they've had.


Definitely a contender. Great pass, even better strike.


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

Great accomplishment from Leicester! I'll admit that I'm losing interest in football (commercialism, hype, obscene amounts of money, Louis Van Gaal) but can't deny Leicester and their supporters on this one. Must be walking in dreamland...I hope they scare the living shit out of the Champions League big boys....


----------



## THCBrain (May 17, 2016)

Ahhh fuck em they'll be old news next season!!


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Ahhh fuck em they'll be old news next season!!


Damn you're cold! You support Chelsea or something?


----------



## THCBrain (May 17, 2016)

Na I lived in Leicester for 10 years as a kid, football isn't my game, Leicester Tigers they're not bad. But then they don't make the headlines very often!


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Na I lived in Leicester for 10 years as a kid, football isn't my game, Leicester Tigers they're not bad. But then they don't make the headlines very often!


Nice. Big match coming up eh?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 17, 2016)

a few of us yanks like the EPL too . 

i know Leicester winning is a huge upset. money can't buy everything.

isn't Newcastle getting relegated also surprising? i thought they were normally at least a decent team?


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

All I know is if that monstrosity ibra comes to man u then you can go ahead and hand the title to them next season


----------



## vostok (May 17, 2016)

younger, I went to Salford for a few years

and was 'encouraged' to support 'City'

for nearly 20 odd years they were shit

and lately won a few games !!!!

My babe at the time came from Leicester 

and they were in better form back then ...lol


----------



## SunnyJim (May 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> a few of us yanks like the EPL too .
> 
> i know Leicester winning is a huge upset. money can't buy everything.
> 
> isn't Newcastle getting relegated also surprising? i thought they were normally at least a decent team?


Leicester winning is a huge upset. Newcastle getting relegated, not so much. They've been flirting with it for a few seasons by consistently making bad decisions at board level. They're a big(ish) club with great support, though, and really shouldn't be anywhere near a relegation dogfight. They dropped down a few years ago and bounced right back up again, so I expect the same to happen next season.


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

Mike Ashley is an idiot. Shows how loyal those Newcastle supporters are to keep coming back and buying tickets....


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

electricslide said:


> All I know is if that monstrosity ibra comes to man u then you can go ahead and hand the title to them next season


Not if Van Gaal is still around


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Not if Van Gaal is still around


Right but honestly do you expect Vann gal will be there next year? I dont after the game today I wouldn't be suprised if he was released . I kinda expect them to sign Jose Marino and Ibra. I personally would love to see ibra in the epl where ever he goes. Just as long as its not the MLS which is probably gonna happen in the next two years if its not this year. I'm in the U.S. and I fucking hate the MLS, its really just turning into a retirement home for old European stars. MLS is a joke.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> a few of us yanks like the EPL too .
> 
> i know Leicester winning is a huge upset. money can't buy everything.
> 
> isn't Newcastle getting relegated also surprising? i thought they were normally at least a decent team?


they havent really been a decent team for some yrs now, had a few good seasons back in the 90s but 5th place with alan pardew as manager was there best in more recent yrs, although they are one of the most loved and supported team in the prem by there fans,

aston villa have been heading towards relegation for a couple of yrs now but they really shouldnt have been relegated what with the size of the club and the fan base etc.

hats of to the likes of Watford and Bournemouth tho for surviving the prem.

and also burnley for getting promoted after just a season in the championship, as a spurs fan its been a very mixed season had so much promise but we fluffed it yet again but still champ league footy next yr and one of the best squads and manager we have had in a very long time, i really think spurs young players will make a big difference for England at the euros ali,kane,dier,rose etc


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Right but honestly do you expect Vann gal will be there next year? I dont after the game today I wouldn't be suprised if he was released . I kinda expect them to sign Jose Marino and Ibra. I personally would love to see ibra in the epl where ever he goes. Just as long as its not the MLS which is probably gonna happen in the next two years if its not this year. I'm in the U.S. and I fucking hate the MLS, its really just turning into a retirement home for old European stars. MLS is a joke.


Yes, sadly I do think Van Gaal will still be around next year. For some reason Woodward and the rest of the suits have confidence in him. I do NOT think they will go for Mourinho, who has never left a club in good shape, has NO track record with developing young players and tends to foster a fairly toxic environment. 

If they win the FA Cup at the weekend it would be even harder for me to see Van Gaal leave. Feels like the club is grooming Giggs for 2018. 

MLS is not even worth discussing


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

Idk I think win or lose van gal will be gone, at least I hope so, I'd like to watch ibra in the epl before he retires to the MLS I can't watch that crap


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

electricslide said:


> All I know is if that monstrosity ibra comes to man u then you can go ahead and hand the title to them next season


no way the rest the squad is average at best and ibra is getting old now prob one or 2 at most season at a top level left and thats without him ever playing at the intensity of the epl, reckon he will be another falcao or shevchenko in the prem but we will see....


----------



## SunnyJim (May 17, 2016)

Ibra is a big gamble. He'll want crazy wages and he probably only has a year left at the top level, if that in the EPL. They should just play Martial up front - the kid has so much talent.

I don't think LVG is getting the best out of his squad, and I'm not sure Mourinho tactics will necessarily improve them. They missed the boat with Pep.


----------



## skinny510 (May 17, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Ibra is a big gamble. He'll want crazy wages and he probably only has a year left at the top level, if that in the EPL. They should just play Martial up front - the kid has so much talent.
> 
> I don't think LVG is getting the best out of his squad, and I'm not sure Mourinho tactics will necessarily improve them. They missed the boat with Pep.


And seriously missed the boat with Klopp.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 18, 2016)

i hope Leicester will do good again next season and surprise all those claiming it to be a one-off, they should keep hold of most there players this season, well the likes of drinkwater,kante,vardy and the defense if morgan n huth stay fit they got another good season in them.

top 6 and a good run in the champions league, then the following year season lose all there top players who want a new challenge,bigger club etc and back to normality ....


----------



## electricslide (May 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Ibra is a big gamble. He'll want crazy wages and he probably only has a year left at the top level, if that in the EPL. They should just play Martial up front - the kid has so much talent.
> 
> I don't think LVG is getting the best out of his squad, and I'm not sure Mourinho tactics will necessarily improve them. They missed the boat with Pep.


I'm sure ibra will want alot of money but he's only looking for a one year contract in the epl before he goes to the MLS, I think he will still be at the top of his game for two more seasons, I dont think it would be a bad idea for man u to pursue a one year contract with ibra . Man u has alot of potential given the right manager. As far as martial I truly enjoy watching him I think he's gotta bright future ahead. . Truth be told we may not get to see ibra in the epl tho which is disappointing BC I would love to see him compete


----------



## electricslide (May 18, 2016)

You guys think any team will try to sign ibra in the epl to give a run at the title, or any team in the champions league next year try to get him for a run


----------



## skinny510 (May 18, 2016)

electricslide said:


> You guys think any team will try to sign ibra in the epl to give a run at the title, or any team in the champions league next year try to get him for a run


Definitely not City 

I think he'd demand too much in wages for his age and lack of experience in England...So I guess he'll go to Chelsea.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 19, 2016)

Really only Chelsea, City, or Utd could reasonably afford his wages. 

I have a feeling Costa will leave in the summer, so Chelsea is a good bet. Utd will throw all their resources (again) at a top 4 finish, Rooney is playing is midfield now, so they have room for another ST. I'd love to see Zlatan in the league. Even at his age, I can see him scoring a hatful of goals.

When Zlatan was a kid and his parents got scared, they would sleep in his bed at night.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2016)

so give me an idea what it costs to go to a match in the UK.

2 tix to Old Trafford-- ?
2 pints of beer in stadium -- ?
2 bags of crisps -- ?

is it like America where you have to take out a loan to go to a game nowadays?


----------



## skinny510 (May 19, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so give me an idea what it costs to go to a match in the UK.
> 
> 2 tix to Old Trafford-- ?
> 2 pints of beer in stadium -- ?
> ...


I'm only guessing from what I've read over recent years, but I'd say about 50 pounds per ticket, around 4 pounds for a pint and another 4 pounds for a pie. Oh and you can't drink that pint in stands...


----------



## electricslide (May 21, 2016)

Welp man u signs Jose marino I seen that coming. They will defiantly Since Ibrahim now he wants to play for jose


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Welp man u signs Jose marino I seen that coming. They will defiantly Since Ibrahim now he wants to play for jose


Can't believe it...the Glazers and Woodward baffle me...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 22, 2016)

The way it usually goes for Mourinho:

1st season - challenge for title
2nd season - win title
3rd season - sacked

He's a short-term fix to get them back into the Champs League. Their sponsors won't be too happy with another season outside the top 4.


----------



## electricslide (May 22, 2016)

Without a doubt he's gonna be short term , but ibra will also be short term at man u I expect that announcement soon too .


----------



## SunnyJim (May 22, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Without a doubt he's gonna be short term , but ibra will also be short term at man u I expect that announcement soon too .


Zlatan is a Mourinho-type signing, so it wouldn't surprise me to see him at Utd next season. It would be a shame for Martial - he should really be starting for them up front. His ceiling is so high, so the more he plays, the better. They also need to find room for Rashford, Lindgard, Memphis, and Januzaj. I expect at least two of them to leave in the summer.


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

Mourinho has such a horrible track record with youth development that it is pretty shocking United, with their history, would bring him on board. 

If Rashford or Lingard left there'd be mayhem. Memphis and Januzaj will probably go (on loan?). Shame about the latter, he showed some promise under Moyes.


----------



## skinny510 (May 24, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Without a doubt he's gonna be short term , but ibra will also be short term at man u I expect that announcement soon too .


You are starting to scare me....


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 4, 2016)

Fuck united!

It'll be fun having zlatan in the prem though.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Vardy to Arsenal. Strange signing. Vardy plays to his strengths in a counter-attacking side (like Leicester!), not a possession-based side. He needs space to run into, and most teams defend deeply against Arsenal.

Mahrez on the wing would've been a better fit, imo.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 5, 2016)

whereas I agree with this ^^^ he's better than giroud and 20m?!?! 

That barely buys a bag of chips in the PL so I understand Arse buying him and as for Vardy, he has no reason to doubt his own ability


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> whereas I agree with this ^^^ he's better than giroud and 20m?!?!
> 
> That barely buys a bag of chips in the PL so I understand Arse buying him and as for Vardy, he has no reason to doubt his own ability


He is definitely better than Giroud, no doubt about that! And you're right about price - 20m is fair, and he's a short-term solution at 29 years old. He also has loads of grit and determination, something the Arsenal sides of late have lacked.

After Vardy, a winger and a CB and Arsenal are looking solid next season.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't believe Leicester had a 20m buyout clause for him in that new contract!!! Any team in the Premier League could put that kind of money on the table.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I can't believe Leicester had a 20m buyout clause for him in that new contract!!! Any team in the Premier League could put that kind of money on the table.


Admittedly stuff like this isn't always credible, but I read somewhere that the release clause could only be activated by clubs in the Champs League. Arsenal, Spurs, or Man City are the only three clubs the clause could be activated by. 

Spurs already have a better striker (imo) than Vardy in Harry Kane, and Vardy isn't box office enough for City. It was Arsenal or no one. Or another club prepared to pay significantly more than 20m..


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 5, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Admittedly stuff like this isn't always credible, but I read somewhere that the release clause could only be activated by clubs in the Champs League. Arsenal, Spurs, or Man City are the only three clubs the clause could be activated by.
> 
> Spurs already have a better striker (imo) than Vardy in Harry Kane, and Vardy isn't box office enough for City. It was Arsenal or no one. Or another club prepared to pay significantly more than 20m..


Ah, CL clause makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 5, 2016)

Liverpool just ignored the clause in Suarez's contract when the Arse came sniffing


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 5, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Liverpool just ignored the clause in Suarez's contract when the Arse came sniffing


Or Luis just ignored Wenger


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 5, 2016)

Apparently, John Henry (fsg) decided that "footballers don't honour their contracts so we decided not to"
with regards to the 40million +£1 offer from arsenal which should have triggered the over 40million clause in his contract.

So, feeling conned, when Suarez stayed and renegotiated his contract he made sure Stevie g was in the meetings with him so they couldn't lie to him and blame his english/communication skills.

They placed a 70 million pound clause in the renegotiated contract and that season he made sure a £70mill + offer would come by putting in some of the best performances I've ever seen at anfield....and I'm not a kid


----------



## electricslide (Jun 15, 2016)

Man u and zlatan ibrahimovic have agreed on a deal.... wait ttt the forrrrrr itttttttttt....... I told you soooooo lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 15, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Man u and zlatan ibrahimovic have agreed on a deal.... wait ttt the forrrrrr itttttttttt....... I told you soooooo lol


Can't see this story on BBC yet, although I'm sure it's just a matter of time. 

Fixture list out today too. Arsenal v Liverpool in the opening weekend.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 15, 2016)

I've always quite liked Zlatan, that's about to change!

we'll smash arsenal


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I've always quite liked Zlatan, that's about to change!
> 
> we'll smash arsenal


Unless Arsenal buys a quality ST, RW, and CB this summer, I'd go along with that.

Read somewhere that Kante has a 20m release clause too. Madness not to sign him for that money, imo. I'd shift Ramsey to make room.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 15, 2016)

There are a few Leicester players available at a decent price...if you can prize them away


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> There are a few Leicester players available at a decent price...if you can prize them away


You an agent?


----------



## electricslide (Jun 15, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Can't see this story on BBC yet, although I'm sure it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Fixture list out today too. Arsenal v Liverpool in the opening weekend.


Bbc?? Big black cocks? Lol I'm kidding . I seen it last night on ESPN about man u. And ibra. It was literally released at like 230 300 I'm the morning. How about the euros , there has been some great goals scored , at least 2 fantastic goals each day. Any teams stand out as the strongest team in the tournament? I think Italy had the strongest looking team , by the way they played the entire game dominating, and not only dominating but dominating a team such as Belgium who is ranked top 5 in the world
What you guys think


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 15, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Bbc?? Big black cocks? Lol I'm kidding . I seen it last night on ESPN about man u. And ibra. It was literally released at like 230 300 I'm the morning. How about the euros , there has been some great goals scored , at least 2 fantastic goals each day. Any teams stand out as the strongest team in the tournament? I think Italy had the strongest looking team , by the way they played the entire game dominating, and not only dominating but dominating a team such as Belgium who is ranked top 5 in the world
> What you guys think


Italy looked pretty good. I like Germany or France to win it - both have so much talent available in the squad. Belgium didn't look great against Italy. Mistake not playing Dembele. Iceland put in an great performance for their first appearance in an international tournament. Country with a population the same size as a town (300k people) competing internationally. Amazing


----------



## electricslide (Jun 15, 2016)

I would say Germany over france because france just don't have the chemistry to win it, you can have all the talent in the world but if you can't play as a unit then it's a waste. But I expect Italy to surprise everyone and make it to the finals at least. That may or may not be a biased prediction lol, I love Italy. Ronaldo was so pissed off about the way Iceland celebrated after the game he was basically talking shit and downing Iceland for celebrating, this is why I don't like Ronaldo I absolutely cannot stand him, can't deny that he has talent tho. I also think he is a giant faggot and him and James Rodriguez are hugely in love with each other. I bet they hold hands while the get their spray tans sprayed on together . I also don't believe Ronaldo is the best player in the world, maybe he was like 8 years ago but then again He may not have even been back then. I actually don't Even believe he's top 5 best players at this time


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 15, 2016)

I only saw highlights of the Italy v Belgium but I never thought that result was in doubt. Belgium are the most over-rated side since England's "Golden Generation". I have yet to see them put in a world class performance against top opposition. 

I can't predict a winner. Which is great; its wide open.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 15, 2016)

I think Belgium are shite. Great players, shite team. 
Italy are always strong.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 15, 2016)

Chinese consortium want to buy Liverpool 

http://www.theanfieldwrap.com/2016/06/liverpool-chinese-takeover-talk-will-fsg-ever-show-true-ambition-on-the-pitch/


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Italy are always strong.


And when they are a total mess and suffering from corruption scandals they still make the WC finals!!!


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 16, 2016)

Over the years Italy have bored me, frustrated me, infuriated me and also entertained me.

Now I simply respect them.

England are a joke. Big time Charlie's who believe their own hype, legends in their own heads (Jack Wilshire anyone...spends more time giving quotes to the media than playing football)

Humiliate themselves at every tournament 

They could learn a LOT from Italy


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Over the years Italy have bored me, frustrated me, infuriated me and also entertained me.
> 
> Now I simply respect them.
> 
> ...


As a non-Englishman I love following England because it is ALWAYS drama. They win and they think they are God's gift to football. They lose and the apocalypse is upon us. If they have some good players they think they will win a tournament. If they have so-so players they think everyone will underestimate them and win the tournament. The supporters constantly get into scraps with police, other fans, etc. It is hilarious. Barmy Army.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 24, 2016)

So, players from the EU will become more expensive and difficult to buy for EPL clubs. Also, forget about signing under 18 talent from youth teams in Spain..


----------



## electricslide (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone watch the Italy Spain game? Italy plays with so much heart and passion it's truly a joy to watch. Buffon plays with a passion for his country and the game unlike anyone I've ever seen, being a goalie myself I've always been a huge fan of buffon, truly a joy to watch. Another team that plays with a great passion at least in this tournament is Iceland, that's what has carried them this far, it helps that England just completely sucks as a team. Sad to say because i like England and they have great talent always expect more of them. Maybe getting a new manager will help those guys out . Oh and they need to fry Joe Hart. Like really I wonder wtf he's doing on the field sometimes. He lost the game for England no doubt about that. I'm so excited to watch the Italy Germany game, I think that could very well have been the champion ship of the brackets were set different, it's kinda disappointing the way the brackets were set , there's a strong bracket with all the top teams and a weak bracket with all the not so good teams that wouldn't make it past any of the teams in the opposite bracket.... smh politics I tell ya politics


----------



## Morphote (Jun 30, 2016)

You never blame one player for a loss, especially not your keeper. He was horrible but so was the team, and that's why they deserved to lose. Problem with England is they are soft and there's way too much ego. Doesn't help that the coach was clueless. Don't know what he was thinking when he dropped Drinkwater. Taking Wilshire was equally stupid.

M.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 30, 2016)

woy is a twat. Shit manager, always said it.

Rafa refused to shake his hand when they met after woy took over at Liverpool.

The Hodge offered the hand.

Rafa: "you lied about the team, the dressing room and i have no respect for you" and left him hanging

...and Rafa is an honourable man.


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 30, 2016)

Well done Iceland.

They were everything that England were not.


----------



## electricslide (Jul 5, 2016)

France vs Germany should be a great game to watch. My guys choked in pks vs Germany (italy) you can see age is catching up with buffon as wellllll 2 of those pks he'd saved 4 years ago. But not taking anything from Germany great game it was. I got Germany taking it the rest of the way. Unless france surprises which isn't entirely out the question


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am going to watch Leicester get best by Manchester United in the Community Shield @8am my time Sunday.


----------



## Morphote (Aug 7, 2016)

Missed the game. Heard LC was the better team.

M.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 7, 2016)

No they were not. Pretty even Lingard's goal was awesome. Vardy owes Fellini one hell of a thank you and Zlatan finished like he will many more times for the Red of Man U


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

Hate man u with a passion


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 8, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Hate man u with a passion


No hating . You must be a Arsenal or Liverpool fan


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

Liverpool. Guilty as charged


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 8, 2016)

Best of luck to ya in the upcoming campaign. Are you glad Sterling isn't there or would you like Ike him to come back?


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm glad he's not there tbh, he's more effort than he's worth.

I genuinely believe he'd have become a better player if he'd stayed, he's far from the finished article and I don't think pep will keep him.

Zlatan is a good buy


----------



## Morphote (Aug 8, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> No hating . You must be a Arsenal or Liverpool fan


Arsenal supporter, even though we suck.

M.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

Your lot finished above both us and man u last season. Imagine how we feel?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have been a Man U fan since '93 and even through the rivalry I enjoyed the Arsenal teams of Bergkamp and the Frenchie's. Henry was absolutely incredible. Now times have changed and they need to change it up. Mo will bring back United glory days. It should be one hell of a season coming up


----------

